# My Boys <:3 )~ ❤ ~( �:>



## Namaste_RatMother (Sep 9, 2014)

*My Boys <:3 )~ ❤ ~( £:>*

I have 3 current pink tail boyo's








This is a picture of Robin and the mass on his side. He moved his head out of the frame :c









KitKat in his cage









KitKat while he was cuddling, laying on my chest









Here's Rouqfort!

Those are my babies and I love them dearly!!!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

What bedding is that?


----------



## Namaste_RatMother (Sep 9, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> What bedding is that?


Aspen, the colorful stuff is their food. they spread it throughout the cage


----------

